# Non GSD dog breeding question



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

Approximately how old would you estimate that a male lab/lab mix puppy would be have to be to impregnate a female dog? I am asking because my new neighbor has two puppies, a male lab/lab cross and a female pit/pit cross. 

The male is around 5 months old and the female is about 3 months old.
I have reason to belive from what he said to my husband that the female may be a purbred blue pit and he may be intending to breed her. I was also wondering how young female pit bulls usually come into their first heat.

I am just wondering this just so I have an idea when these puppies may become able to breed so I can do what??? I don't know, nothing really. I just want to know so I can prepare myself to not be suprised when his puppy gets knocked up at her first heat.

I don't know these neighbors at all, they are renting and moved in a few months ago, and I have only spoken to them a few times (I have spoken to the 5 year old daughter more than the parents). So I doubt I can even bring up the subject of inappropriate breeding of their puppies in a tactful way.

Plus like I said, I think he may intend to breed the female if she is indeed a purebred. He came over to borrow our lawn mower, because he said he was short of money and did not have a chance to buy one yet. While chatting with my DH, he said he was unemployed, picked up odd jobs here and there (LEGAL ones, he emphasized!!!) and asked my DH if he was interested in Blue Pits (my DH had no idea what he was talking about, what is a blue pit he was wondering to himself!!??). Neighbor talked about blue pits costing $1600, which leads me to believe he may breed his just for the money.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Most medium to large breeds generally go into their first heat between 6 and 9 months, some as late as a year; but an intact male may bring her into heat on the earlier side than the later side. He's not going to get $1600 for a BYB blue pit, but yes, many uneducated people will pay more for that particular color.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Rerun said:


> ..... He's not going to get $1600 for a BYB blue pit, but yes, many uneducated people will pay more for that particular color.


Especially if they are half Lab!!

By the time the female comes in heat, the male will be old enough to breed her.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

BlackGSD said:


> Especially if they are half Lab!!
> 
> By the time the female comes in heat, the male will be old enough to breed her.


 
That's what I was afraid of. I don't know how knowledgeable the neighbor is about dogs, I am afraid they will not realize that female puppies can get pregnant on their first heat, and that a male puppy can be the father!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogless said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I don't know how knowledgeable the neighbor is about dogs, I am afraid they will not realize that female puppies can get pregnant on their first heat, and that a male puppy can be the father!!


It really won't make a difference to the puppies if the sire is 8 months old as opposed to 24 months. It will not make them weaker, stupid, sick, or crazy. 

Of course, some males are not ready to breed, show no interest in females until they are over a year. Depends on the male. 

I don't know that it is anyone's business though, really. You do not _need_ to do anything. If they want puppies out of their lab mix and pit mix, then that is their choice. It is not usually lucrative to produce mixed breed dogs, and there is work and yuck involved, so it is somewhat self-limiting. Unfortunately, for everyone to learn that lesson themselves means lots, and lots of dogs die in shelters. But, I do not think people should take it upon themselves to ensure that neighbors do not allow their dogs to reproduce.


----------

